# Medium roast recommendations?



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Having just tried Raves Italian job I think I may have found my favorite coffee its spot on however it's too strong for the mrs and any recommendations on some medium roast beans would be great.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Artisan roast janszoon blend, nice choc notes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Extract house blend


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dear Green Goosedubbs


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a fine way to start a thank you letter to your grandmother!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you like a Rave and are likely to order more from them why not call Rob and ask for his recommendation ?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Breezy said:


> Having just tried Raves Italian job I think I may have found my favorite coffee its spot on however it's too strong for the mrs and any recommendations on some medium roast beans would be great.


I've got the same bean on de gas... (5 days till i can sample) but i fear i have the very same problem....

So i will be watching this thread with my good eye...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can you get your bird to elaborate on what she means by too strong?


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

My Mrs really likes Raves decaf blend. It's all she drinks! Not because it's decaf but because she finds that it doesn't have that strong 'coffee' taste. Tastes like chocolate biscuits!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

conchord said:


> My Mrs really likes Raves decaf blend. It's all she drinks! Not because it's decaf but because she finds that it doesn't have that strong 'coffee' taste. Tastes like chocolate biscuits!


this really it's the strong coffee taste she doesn't like the Italian job is perfect for me really like it but it does have a strong kick so sonething just a bit more subtle would be perfect will speak to Rave too and beans with chocolate notes are my fav


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Raves Colombian Suarez,worth a punt.

But as said speak with the roaster.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Breezy said:


> this really it's the strong coffee taste she doesn't like the Italian job is perfect for me really like it but it does have a strong kick so sonething just a bit more subtle would be perfect will speak to Rave too and beans with chocolate notes are my fav


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-finca-bolinda-caturra-washed

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-passeio-pulped-natural-rubi

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-el-meridiano-rioblanco-washed


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://silveroakcoffee.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=97


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If like the chocolatey notes, and wising to stay with rave, you could try the Cuban Serrano Superior.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the recomendations chaps the Cuban Serrano Superior sounds good!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Has anyone tries this from hasbean - Brazil fazenda inglaterra?

http://[color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-inglaterra-canario-pulped-natural


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes, it was delicious


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Yes, it was delicious


good all round flavour and not too strong?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Strength depends how you brew it but I was getting chocolate spread type flavours, nutella etc. Really nice coffee


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

jyst tried this Brazil fazenda inglaterra?

http://[color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/br...pulped-natural

and it's awesome think it's taken the new hot spot and it's perfectly balanced and sweet and the mrs really likes it too


----------



## tintinmelo75 (Oct 1, 2017)

I enjoy Chateau Rouge's Barista Italian Blend https://www.chateaurouge.uk/collections/gourmet-coffee/products/barista-italian-espresso-blend

It has six medium roasted beans in the blend so one of them will definitely hit your pallet.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I've been testing filtering by flavour in my bean comparison project, and here's what it showed:

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee?decaf=decaf-no-pref&roast=|UNKNOWN|MEDIUM_LIGHT|MEDIUM|MEDIUM_DARK|DARK|&flavour=|DARK_CHOCOLATE|CHOCOLATE|

From the list, I've tried Pact's Planalto, chocolate-ness and nuttiness of which I really enjoyed; ordered few others but not tried yet. Hasbean and Rave seem to offer alot in that mid roast chocolaty range, as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiresome


----------

